# Amazon Prime Membership



## BessiePat (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally located the apps store. I tried downloading a free app and I keep getting an error message.??


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Does the app say it is for the Fire?
I have 2 android devices, my smartphone & my Fire. When I am looking at an app, if it officially works on my Fire, then there is a green check beside the name of my Fire.
ETA: that's when I'm browsing on my PC. 
Maybe if you're browsing the app store on your Fire, if the app isn't officially supported on the Fire, it won't even show up?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

you have to have a credit card on file and 1-click enabled - I ran into that problem, even for the free apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BessiePat said:


> I finally located the apps store. I tried downloading a free app and I keep getting an error message.??


BessiePat, let us know if you are still having problems!

Betsy


----------



## BessiePat (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought a yearly membership for Amazon prime yesterday. I still am unable to download a free app in the store. Do i have to wait until my free month is over next seek and my paid membership starts before i can download anything free or paid?  My address etc is now with amazon since i paid for the membership.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Amazon prime membership shouldn't have anything to do with downloading apps, free or otherwise.  I believe you need some kind of credit card on your account to purchase apps, even free ones.  What kind of error message are you getting?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BessiePat, 

I've merged your question with your previous question about this.  We need to know what message you are getting.

Betsy


----------

